# Anleitung CID-Erstellung für E-Mail



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2010)

*Anleitung CID-Erstellung und Mixed Content für E-Mail*

Hallo,
könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich mittels CID ein Bild in eine E-Mail einbetten kann.
Ich finde im Netz keine vernünftige Erklärung die mir wirklich weiterhilft?
Meistens wird vom PHPmailer gesprochen. Aber ich brauche das irgendwie so das ich das in einem normalen Mail-Client verwenden kann.

Für alle die eine Lösung ohne PHP-Mailer wissen wollen:
Eine Lösung ist sich das Bild per Outlook-Express selbst zuzuschicken. Vorher natürlich in den Voreinstellunegn von Outlook den VErsand von HTML-E-Mails auf Base64 stellen.
Nun muß man nur noch den ASCII Bereich des Bildes rauskopieren und mit <img src="data:image/gif;base64, DATEN"> kombinieren. Voila und man hat sein Bild in Base64 kodiert in der E-mail drinnen.
De HTML-Code sollte dann so aussehen:

```
<img src="data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhewAtAMQA...">
```


Das andere Problem ist das man ja mit mixed Content den Inhalt auch noch ohne HTML in die E-Mail schreiben kann um auch Leute ohne HTML nicht auszugrenzen. Was genau muß man den da machen damit das funktioniert?
Tja das habe ich bisher noch nicht so ganz gelöst!


Viele Grüße


----------

